# Port O Connor



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey y'all trying to line up a trip to mess around out at POC jetties to try and hook into (and catch) some silver kings. My question is mainly in yalls experience, what's a good time of year to try and target them out there, what do yall typically look for, and any specific lures or baits yall choose and why? 

TIA

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I only fished Port O once and we fished the passes but Iâ€™ll give you my thoughts for whatever theyâ€™re worth based on lots of time at the Port A jetties.

For lures to throw I would suggest large silver spoons, DOA Mullet, 5â€ Storm Wildeye swim lures in golden mullet during the day and sardine color at night. Fish them down in the water column.

For bait I would suggest live 5-6â€ mullet, live pogies, or even live jumbo shrimp free-lined in the current. If the tide is ripping you might want to add some weight above the leader to help hold them down in the current.

Speaking of current, Iâ€™ve never done any good on slack tide so make sure you have some water movement. Iâ€™ve found just before and just after slack tide to be good.

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## Doc Bill (Jul 7, 2016)

I've also had some luck with the crabs, either blue or marsh, that flow out on the tide. Free line them and use a circle hook and some weight to get it down, not on the bottom, in the column. Big reds like this setup, so don't be surprised if some of them hit.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

I know for a fact that there are Tarpon that run up and down the jetties ,channel side,chasing pods of full grown mullet......largest I have seen were about 4' long ......mullet will jump into the rocks to get away when the Tarpon strikes into the pod ....


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Tarpon are there from June through October unless the water gets cold early.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the input yall, decided to do more research and try next year!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mlikajeski (Nov 28, 2020)

*The Washington D.C. based environmental working group identified 37 utilities serving*

The Washington D.C. based environmental working group identified 37 utilities serving nearly 25,000 Texans in violation of federal standards for clean water. The San Antonio Bay partnership and Allan Berger, the Chairman Board of Directors for this organization arranged a day for volunteers to go out and clean up all the pollutants near Port Oâ€™ Connorâ€™s Matagorda Bay. Sonalika tractor


----------



## donh826 (11 mo ago)

Hawglife said:


> Hey y'all trying to line up a trip to mess around out at POC jetties to try and hook into (and catch) some silver kings. My question is mainly in yalls experience, what's a good time of year to try and target them out there, what do yall typically look for, and any specific lures or baits yall choose and why?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Tarpon Fishing in Port O'Connor, TX - FishingBooker


----------

